# Looking for Manual



## tsmith (Dec 9, 2008)

I just bought a Router from a co-worker however he no longer has the manual. I recall seeing sometime ago s web-site that had lots of manuals online. Can anyone read my mind and tell me what the web-site name was. The unit is a Craftsman 135-275070 Plunge Router. I hope it was a good deal. I got the Router with case and Craftsman Router Table #925479. My first Router and would like to have the Docs. Any direction to persue would be helpful.

Thanks
Tsmith


----------



## Woodchuck1957 (Feb 4, 2008)

Sears


----------



## tsmith (Dec 9, 2008)

The part has been discontinued.


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

google


----------



## tsmith (Dec 9, 2008)

The Google reference did it, thanks.
The website I had in mind was OWWM.COM and they also do not have anything on this unit. I guess my next best bet would be a generic "Router" book from someplace like Rockler.
Thank you all for any input you may have provided.
My search continues.

Thanks again
Tsmith


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

just curious - what information are you trying to find in that manual? is it for parts numbers? or for general use? if it's for the later, the tool manuals are rather basic, and you can find more information (and better) on sites like LJ, FWW, PWW, and always - google works.


----------



## tsmith (Dec 9, 2008)

I have to agree with the "Tool Manuals being Basic" response. I did find a few Router "Model Operations" manuals and they were all very basic. I was looking for something about General Use and Safety. Something that could tell what this button or that screw is used for regarding this specific unit.
Now, I figure that your reference to LJ is to Lumber Jocks, however for me and others that may find answers what would FWW and PWW refer to please ?

Tsmith


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

FWW = FineWoodWorking
PWW = Popular WoodWorking

try searching (even google) "router basics" , "using a router", "router anatomy" , "how to use a router"

hope this helps, sure gave me tons of info when I started out. once you get the basics, LJ (lumberjocks) can be a great tool to find answer to more specific questions, techniques, and the likes.

enjoy the weekend


----------



## tsmith (Dec 9, 2008)

Thank you for your rapid response.

Resources are a wonderful thing to have and use, thanks.
I like this place. No one goes under the Greyhound for asking a question.

Tsmith


----------



## juniorjock (Feb 3, 2008)

Have you tried here?
-JJ

http://www.searspartsdirect.com/partsdirect/index.action#


----------



## tsmith (Dec 9, 2008)

JJ,

I have tried the site that you listed. And tried it just now to ensure I would not be eating crow. From the link you have provided I add the model number of my newly aquired Plunge Router and find the list of component parts. At the VERY BOTTOM of the list is part number 355999, a description and a reference to "Discontinued".

No big deal. I suspect I can spend $$ to get an after market manual that provides what I really need. If I am not mistaken manuals that come with tools describe the operation and location of buttons, knobs and adjustments along with safety concerns. ie. Do not use this appliance while in the bathtub. What I hope to locate is a book that describes in at least some detail what is involved to perform this or that cut using a generic Plunge Router. Being new to ownership of such a gadget and somewhat new to woodworking I suspect the Mfgrs Owner Manual will not be sufficient.


----------



## juniorjock (Feb 3, 2008)

tsmith,

I just purchased a Porter Cable 893PK router system. I was expecting a manual to come with it, but all it has is a large "road map" style sheet that only explains the basics. I've been searching the web for info about the router set and some tips. They're out there, you just have to hunt them down. I'm thinking I'll probably try to buy a couple of DVDs too. A question for those who have experience with routers, aren't most of them basically the same when it comes to set-up and adjustments?
- JJ


----------



## tsmith (Dec 9, 2008)

JJ,

I happen to have many Home Depot, Lowes stores and even a Rockler store in my region and have found many books regarding several operations. Rockler has a web address that follows http://www.rockler.com/ Not sure if from the web you can find books but they offer a catalog.
Best of luck finding your answers.
BTW, what you described as a DOC from your router is about what I would expect from a manufacturer. It seems that you and I are looking for the same type of documentation.
Tsmith


----------



## CoolDavion (Dec 6, 2007)

I have a Craftsman router that I got from my aunt after my uncle died. I had called the Sears service number, and ordered a new manual (and another for a leaf blower). This was a couple years back, and was only a couple dollars each I believe.

If you are looking for a book on using a router, safty, etc, I would suggest a trip to your local library.


----------



## BDFan1981 (Jan 8, 2012)

This router is the exact same product as the Skil model 1835, with its 9-amp, 1.75-hp motor.

~Ben


----------



## ptofimpact (Jan 22, 2012)

Here is the link to Sears for your manual

http://www.searspartsdirect.com/partsdirect/part-model/Craftsman-Parts/Router-Parts/Model-135275070/0247/0740000?pathTaken=&prst=0&shdMod=135275070


----------



## kdc68 (Mar 2, 2012)

try this

http://www.old-woodworking-tools.net/craftsman-tool-manuals.html


----------

